# Esquema de Vumeter con un EM84



## socram8888 (May 25, 2008)

Pues como bien digo, pido por favor un esquema de un Vumeter a válvulas con el EM84.

Para que os podais hacer un idea, mirad esto:
YouTube - magiczne oczka em84 stereo cz1

Gracias anticipadas


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

eso parecen neones infraalimentados, asi pensando se me ocurre que con un ionizador, conectando la salida a un solo polo enciendes medio neon, si haces 2 y los pones a cada polo y luego regulas su intensidad tienes lo del video, el tema esta en hacer el vumeter analoguico, con lo que bastaria hacer un amplificador de la señal de audio y alimentar con este los ionizadores.


----------



## Dano (May 25, 2008)

Que tiene que ver las valvulas con ese video, es simplemente un vúmetro conectado a un "panel de leds" no tiene más ciencia, para que veas de lo que hablo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/vu-meter-60-db-rango-12141/, mira la foto de "Ivanutn"


----------



## socram8888 (May 26, 2008)

Eso que deciis son válvulas, las EM84
http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_em84.html

Por cierto, ya he encontrado un esquema, me lo ha enviado el usuario de Youtube del video del principio.

Por si alguien lo quiere: http://www.xifyh.yoyo.pl/articles.php?id=14 y http://www.solderingpoint.com/projects/indicator_tube/indicator_tube.php


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 22, 2010)

las m84 se sigen fabicando? o an sacado algun sustituto? las venden en tiendas de barrio? 
porque quiero una


----------



## electromecanico (Ago 31, 2010)

como hago para manejar con la placa de una 12ax7 de 100.000 ohms de carga  la reja de una em 84 que tiene 3 mohms de consumo


----------



## electromecanico (Oct 11, 2010)

socram8888 dijo:


> Eso que deciis son válvulas, las EM84
> http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_em84.html
> 
> Por cierto, ya he encontrado un esquema, me lo ha enviado el usuario de Youtube del video del principio.
> ...


 


ya esta funcionando anda bien lo unico que no me llega a llenar completamente el recorrido del ojo majico queda unos milimetros sin prender


----------



## Selkir (Dic 20, 2011)

borja1234567 dijo:


> las m84 se sigen fabicando? o an sacado algun sustituto? las venden en tiendas de barrio?
> porque quiero una



Aquí tienes: http://www.tubedepot.com/nos-6fg6.html


----------

